# Teiche in der Steiermark



## posengucker (2. September 2003)

Hallo #h ,

wer von Euch kennt den Harter Teich bzw. den Terler Teich im Bezirk Hartberg.

Vor allem würde mich der Hechtbestand der Teiche interessieren. 

Wer weiß etwas über die Welsfänge am Harter Teich.

Grüße
Posengucker


----------



## posengucker (18. September 2003)

Ein kleiner Nachbericht:

Angeln darf man zwischen 4:00 Uhr und 21:00 Uhr. Jeden letzten Freitag im Monat ist Nachtfischen. Entnehmen darf man: 
2 Karpfen, 2 Schleien und 1 Amur oder 1 Zander oder 1 Hecht. Maßige Welse müssen entnommen werden. Habe mit Tauwurmbündel und Mais (da ich keine Köfi erwicht habe) gefischt, jedoch nur 7 Brachsen (tlw. recht groß) erwischt. Gegen Abend begann dann vor meinem Steg ein Hecht zu rauben, der jedoch von meinen Kunstködern keine Notiz nahm. Ich war an einem Sonntag dort, und die Spaziergänger nerven ein bischen. Sonst ein schöner Teich, den ich vielleicht mal zum Nachtfischen aufsuchen werde. Mich machen jedoch so große Entnahmemengen immer ein bischen stutzig.

Grüße
Posengucker


----------



## HerbertHecht (27. März 2004)

*AW: Teiche in der Steiermark*

Hallo Posengucker

War voriges Jahr im Spätsommer die Terlerteiche ( Winzendorfer -Teiche ) besichtigen. Sie liegen sehr schön,auch jede Menge Fotos von getätigten Fängen sind ausgehängt.Habe selbst noch nicht dort gefischt.Werde aber heuer einmal hinfahren und mir die Teiche "live" geben.Es dürfte ein sehr guter Besatz vorhanden sein, allerdings ist am Wochenende sehr reger Betrieb dort. Ich würde sagen, unter der Woche wäre es sicher vorteilhafter mal vorbeizuschauen !!!
:s


----------



## rob (27. März 2004)

*AW: Teiche in der Steiermark*

servus herberthecht!!
ein herzliches willkommen im ab!
viel spass wünsch ich dir hier.
lg aus wien rob#h


----------



## Jani Brandl (27. März 2004)

*AW: Teiche in der Steiermark*

Auch von mir ein Herzliches Willkommen an Board!


----------



## Nikita (8. April 2004)

*AW: Teiche in der Steiermark*

@Posenquker
Den Harterteich kenn i a wenig. Wor vor a por Jahren dort fischen 
Allerdings kann i mi net mehr genau erinnern
Wos i waß sand in dem Teich besonders viel Karpfen und Welse drin
(Welse bis 38, Karpfen bis 18 kg)
Dann noch Weißfische, Hecht und Zander
Alles in allem a wunderschöner Naturteich

Bevor is vergess, natürlich auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen Hechti


----------



## fischerwahn (8. April 2004)

*AW: Teiche in der Steiermark*

servus im ab herberthecht - 

@pogu - gibts auch eine internetadresse für die teiche bzw. hast fotos gemacht :]


----------



## posengucker (9. April 2004)

*AW: Teiche in der Steiermark*

Hallo Fischerwahn,

anbei der link Harter Teiche 

lg
pogu


----------



## BigBaitrunner (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Teiche in der Steiermark*

Hallo 

I wohn ca nur 10 km Von den Pötscher teichen also Vroni besser bekannt als Terler Teiche oder Winzendorfer teiche entfernt. War öfter Fischen dort aber es daugt mir da nicht so sehr wegen der vielen leute und unter der Woche habe ich wegen der SCHule keine Ziet.(ausßer die Ferien). Kennt von euch wer den Kanner Teich. Is super gewässer Kapfen zwar nur bis 13 kg aber super Wasser. Fast nie meihr leute wie 7 ode 8 
oft ist man zu 2. oder zu 3. . Der Teich ist nahegelegen dem Gasthaus Gruber. ca 0,75 groß und hatt Hechte drin mit ca 16-.17-18 kg. Der SChwerste Wels ca 26 kg. Die Karpfen sind Hauptsätzlich SCHuppis aber es sind ca nur 5 Spielger mit über 8 kg drinen. DAvon fing ich schon zwei einen 8kg einen 9kg. Sonst sind schon kleinere Spiegler drin. Auf Boilie gehen nur die Groß nur Karfpen mit 5 kg aufwärt´s und sont ach nur fische 3 kg aufsteigent. Für genauere Anfragen bitte eine MAil an hoppl123@aon.at Bin nähmlich Mitglied beim Teich.(Wenn man die JAhreskarte hat ist man sowieso mitglied).

lg BigBaitrunner


----------



## Ennos (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Teiche in der Steiermark*

Hallo
Wie komme ich zum kanner teich ? 
mache in Bad Waltersdorf Urlaub.
Kann mir noch jemand etwas empfehlen in der Nähe was sich lohnt. Hecht/zander/wels/karpfen/forelle


----------

